# I want to keep the same NIE number but I need to change the name connected with it.



## Magic Monkey (Jun 2, 2010)

I have just returned to Barcelona after a four year absence. In this time I change my surname from my married one back to my maiden name. All my Spanish documents are now in the old name. I want to keep the same NIE number but I need to change the name connected with it. Any ideas where I have to start?


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Magic Monkey said:


> I have just returned to Barcelona after a four year absence. In this time I change my surname from my married one back to my maiden name. All my Spanish documents are now in the old name. I want to keep the same NIE number but I need to change the name connected with it. Any ideas where I have to start?


HI & welcome

the only thing I can think of is to go back to where you first got your number & ask there.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Do you have to change it? I

maiden


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

MaidenScotland said:


> Do you have to change it? I
> 
> maiden


 She might not have to (although I think she will) but she probably _*wants*_ to, don't you think??
I agree with xabia. Go along to the Policia Nacional and tell them the situation. Even today there are people who don't understand the British custom of changing your surname when you get married, so it might be a bit difficult to explain, but other than going to a gestor, I don't see what you can do.


----------



## xicoalc (Apr 20, 2010)

i have had experience of this from a friend in exactly the same boat after splitting with her partner. spaniards just dont grasp name changes, i gave her lots of help to get it sorted and we got there eventually. if you want to do it then of course first jsut take all yoru docs (old and new passports and supporting docs), they may be in a good mood and do it, if not though save yourself some hassle and legal expense and follow these steps:

Firstly it depends how you changed your name. If by divorce then you will have papers, if not you may have a change of name deed or declatration. I will assume this paperwork is signed by a UK lawyer. If not then get a change of name deed drawn up by a UK lawyer and have it sent to the UK to be legalised by means of a hague apostille (if you have other official paperwork then get this legalised in the same way) spanish authorities acknowledge an appostille as legal.

Next have these documents translated into Spanish by a sworn translator in spain. This will give you all the legal paperwork, take this all to the spanbish authorities and they should happily change things.


----------



## xicoalc (Apr 20, 2010)

i have had experience of this from a friend in exactly the same boat after splitting with her partner. spaniards just dont grasp name changes, i gave her lots of help to get it sorted and we got there eventually. if you want to do it then of course first jsut take all yoru docs (old and new passports and supporting docs), they may be in a good mood and do it, if not though save yourself some hassle and legal expense and follow these steps:

Firstly it depends how you changed your name. If by divorce then you will have papers, if not you may have a change of name deed or declatration. I will assume this paperwork is signed by a UK lawyer. If not then get a change of name deed drawn up by a UK lawyer and have it sent to the UK to be legalised by means of a hague apostille (if you have other official paperwork then get this legalised in the same way) spanish authorities acknowledge an appostille as legal.

Next have these documents translated into Spanish by a sworn translator in spain. This will give you all the legal paperwork, take this all to the spanbish authorities and they should happily change things.


----------

